# 2006 VW Jetta Stereo Install Question, do i need a CAN-BUS interface?



## dstoelt (Aug 19, 2010)

I recently purchased a Pioneer AVH-P3200DVD head unit for my 2006 VW Jetta. I noticed on the wiring harness for the existing head unit there are 2 wites for CAN-BUS. However, the wiring harness for the Pioneer head unit does not have these. After doing some research I found that there are interfaces you caqn buy to adapt the aftermarket head unit so that it works with the cars CAN-BUS system. My question is, is CAN-BUS neccessary on the new head unit? The car doesn't have any external amplifiers or steering wheel audio controls. Can I just splice the wires for the speakers, ground and power and tape up the CAN-BUS wires"? Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## edward40handz (Apr 12, 2005)

There is no 12v constant at the harness. Therefore you will have to rewire the whole harness or buy one. I have one for sale.. It's $65. I'll ship to you for $12. 

It's plug and play


----------



## dstoelt (Aug 19, 2010)

forgive my lack of knowledge on the subject (I've done a couple installs but haven't dealt with CAN-BUS till now) but can you tell me a little about how this works?

Is the harness new or used? How fast would you be able to ship it to FL?


----------



## edward40handz (Apr 12, 2005)

Brand new. And you match the colors from your new radio to the new harness.. I can ship tomorrow if you paypal tonight..

If you want to overnight it I could.. But it will cost more..


----------



## edward40handz (Apr 12, 2005)

dstoelt said:


> forgive my lack of knowledge on the subject (I've done a couple installs but haven't dealt with CAN-BUS till now) but can you tell me a little about how this works?


Basically the car is wired to run more efficiently trough the use of data instead of true voltage.. So the computer reads the electronics in the car differently than aftermarket add ons.


----------

